# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Nederlandse overheid waarschuwt voor valse erectiepillen - Artikel

## Leontien

> Erectiepillen die buiten de apotheek om worden verkocht, zijn heel vaak vervalsingen. Dat zegt het Nederlandse RIVM, dat tussen 2000 en 2004 vierhonderd monsters van Viagra en Cialis heeft onderzocht van pillen die niet via de reguliere kanalen op de markt zijn gekomen. 
> Bij de onderzochte monsters ging het slechts in 3 procent van de gevallen om echte Viagrapillen. Bijna tweederde van de onderzochte monsters waren pillen die er anders uitzien dan Viagra, maar die dezelfde werking zouden hebben. Op de verpakking stond meestal niet wat er precies inzit. De neppillen bevatten soms de juiste hoeveelheid, soms veel minder van het erectiebevorderende bestanddeel sildenafil. Daarnaast zat er er ook andere ingrediënten in zoals cafeïne en amfetamine. Van Cialis werden drie nagemaakte pillen aangetroffen. 
> Het instituut waarschuwt ervoor dat de gebruikelijke kwaliteitscontrole bij de nepproducten ontbreekt. Werkingen en bijwerkingen zijn onbekend en ook is niet duidelijk of er wel een werkzame stof inzit.


Bron: http://www.gezondheid.be/index.cfm?f...rt&art_id=3121

----------

